# Jig'n'Pig in rivers



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

How do you guys throw the jig'n'pig in rivers and how do you usually retrieve it? Also do you look for the same types of things that you would in a lake as to where you cast it or can you pretty much cast them anywhere you have some rocky bottom. One more thing normal style or hair jigs, which is more effective in rivers?
I'm sure i'll get some good answers to my questions on here so thanks to all those who chime in.

Chris


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I've never been much of a J&P guy, but one day this year when nothing else was working I dug an old brown hair jig out of the box and put a black twistertail on it. I got one smallie sliding it over a rock and another jigging over a rock bottom with the current.

I went out and bought some Bitsy Bugs and started throwing those with a plastic crawfish trailer. I had some good success with those doing the same thing, also working weedlines with the current. I fish from a yak, and I was also able to coax quite a few out of shoreline timber just sneaking up and dropping it over a log. I had several crazy hits where I just dipped it into only a few feet of water in some timber, and they slaughtered it at the top as I was pulling it out. I had to strip out some line just to land some of those.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

AnglinMueller said:


> How do you guys throw the jig'n'pig in rivers and how do you usually retrieve it? Also do you look for the same types of things that you would in a lake as to where you cast it or can you pretty much cast them anywhere you have some rocky bottom. One more thing normal style or hair jigs, which is more effective in rivers?
> I'm sure i'll get some good answers to my questions on here so thanks to all those who chime in.
> 
> Chris


Uncle Josh has the #101 Spinning Frog that is a smaller pork frog than their #11 standard pork trailer/frog. If you tip this smaller pork chunk onto a fairly lightweight bass jig. You might want to trim the skirt a little in order to bring out the small pork chunk.
Your retrieve can be as varied as you want. You just pitch it into a drop-off, eddy, or other hole/out of current normal smallie spot. Then you either drag it in, hop it in, drag hop it in, or just swim it.
If you're gonna hit some local creeks or rivers... I recommend taking a Rebel Crickhopper, a Rebel Craw, and several spinners and buzzbaits along with your JignPig presentation.


----------

